
Show HN: Connect your redux app to an API without the pain - remiremi
https://github.com/kayak/redux-superapi
======
remiremi
Found alternative libraries unnecessarily complex. This one is based on the
Axios promise library and does the strict minimum -- most functionality can be
achieved simply by passing extra parameters on to Axios.

